# Wesley Study Bible



## JM (Dec 16, 2008)

I know it was brought up before but the thread is now closed. You can view a pdf and promo video.

Cokesbury - Home


----------



## Grymir (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh my, they are Barthians! Check out this from the PDF.

quote -

"In the contemporary church, being a Christian is often
presented as a technique for happiness and prosperity, a
helpful way of getting what we want. In James,
Christians suffer because they follow Jesus—God’s
divine Yes. Inmuch of the church, salvation is something
that you believe or feel. In James, salvation is when you
talk and walk like Jesus"

God's divine yes (Notice the capitalization in the quote) is a Barth Buzz Word.

hmmm.


----------



## JM (Dec 19, 2008)

Has anyone ordered this title?


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 19, 2008)

i'm not sure whether I'd prefer to have it or the Ryrie/Scofield...


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 20, 2008)

If this is new then it isn't the first Wesley Study Bible. There was one published about 20 years or more ago in the NKJV. A Wesleyan pastor I know didn't think much of it and much prefers MacArthur's. There was another one in the NIV (the name escapes me--I think maybe it was something like "Reflecting God") published about 10 years ago that went out of print pretty quickly If I recall correctly.


----------

